# French Lop



## zaf (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, 

I am about to buy a french lop baby but would like to know if a 4 feet wide hutch will be adequate when it is fully grown.



Thanks

Zaf


----------



## Flashy (Apr 17, 2009)

No, I personally would not put a large rabbit in a hutch that size.

Not sure what country you are in but in the UK the Rabbit Welfare Assocation would be saying that you need something far larger than that for even a small rabbit (they say minimum of 5ft x 2.6ft for a pair of small rabbits).


----------



## zaf (Apr 17, 2009)

Hutches over 4 feet don't seem to be that common.

Would it not be OK to have a 4 feet hutch with a decent sized run for a single french lop

Thanks

Zaf


----------



## pamnock (Apr 17, 2009)

4 ft. is adequate. French Lops are prone to sore hocks, so I advise having slotted matts for the cage floor.

Pam


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a french lop and i wouldn't attempt to put her in anything smaller than 5 foot just because when they are in it and it lays down it needs a decent length without anything in their way.


----------



## Spring (Apr 18, 2009)

What's the length of the hutch if it's 4ft wide?

I personally would not feel comfortable with Bruno, my french lop in anything less than 5ft either (even that would be a bit of a tight fit factoring in toys, food dishes, litterbox ect.). While I was waiting to get him neutered and move him into the rabbit room, he was in a 2.5 x 4.5 grid cage and even that was pushing it when he was only around 7 months, not fully grown. Could easily tell he wasn't happy with the lack of room. He is very energetic mind you. Loves to binky!

Also, how frequent would exercice outside the cage be for the future french lop? Or would the run be accesable all the time? Exercise would have to be quite often to prevent problems from not being able to exercise fully in a cage that size.

Bigger is definitely better if you can manage! I would just keep my eyes open for anything larger if you can. I am fourtunate enough to have an 8ft x 4.5ft pen for Bruno and his two girls, which he just loves the extra space.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

Where are you located? That would help alot.


----------



## zaf (Apr 19, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Where are you located? That would help alot.




Thank alot. I am located in the UK. 

I was thinking of buying a small shed or playhouse to convert which provide at least 7-8 feet of width by about 2.5 - 3 feet of depth.

I will make a largerun as well and the french lop will be able to run around an enclosed garden for periods in additon to this.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 19, 2009)

A small shed or playhouse would be FAR preferable for any bunny, especially a bigger bun


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting that. I know the UK has alot of rules. :biggrin2:Flashy is a great source of info for UK members.


----------



## Spring (Apr 19, 2009)

The shed/playhouse idea sounds fabulous! You will definitely have a happier bunny if he/she is able to stretch and run. 

You might also be able to put in some levels for the french lop to jump on. Bruno is such a monkey in that aspect, he loves jumping on stuff.. when I used to be able to let him roam around the rabbit room unsupervised, I would come in to see him on the deep freeze! He would jump on the cardboard boxes by it, then scramble up on top! Such a funny guy hehe.

I'm sure you'll just adore your french lop, they are definitely the breed that has a large portion of my heart!  Just love them.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 19, 2009)

The playhouse/shed idea sounds great! 

Here are a couple of links with some pictures that might give you some ideas:

http://www.therabbithouse.com/outdoor/index.asp


http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/care/hutch.asp


I know there are also companies in the UK that custom-make hutches, but I can't remember any names at the moment, and probably the cost wouldn't be that far off buying a shed or playhouse....


----------

